# Help My Csm



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

Hay ther guys it seams i need some help with some tactics.
Me and my friend play 40k alot.
i play as CSM and he plays as necrons
I love this game so much but i would love even more if i could actuslly win a game. i think i lose all the time because i have no tactics at all:biggrin:

so im goin to give u my army list and then his and hopfully some1 could help me!

My CSM 2000pt 
HQ Abaddon 
HQ Daemon Prince 

ELITES 
Dreadnought
5 Terminators w/ 4 power fists

HEAVY SUPPORT
3 Obliterators
Vindicator
Defiler

TROOPS
10 CSM
15 CSM
10 Berzerkers
10 Berzerkers
Rhino
TOTAL 1995 pts

His Necron 2000pts
HQ the Nightbringer
HQ Lord w/vail of darkness+res orb

FAST ATTACK
3 Wraiths
3 Destroyers
10 Scarab (bases)

TROOPS
40 Warriors

All help would be awesome of u guys 
Thanks Sparky
P.s just incase it matters i play as black legion


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

My CSM 2000pt 
HQ Abaddon 

HQ Daemon Prince 
_Give him wings and a psychic power and possibly a mark of slaanesh_

ELITES 
Dreadnought
_I suggest removing the dreadnaught as he can be a reliability and adding rhinos or more termies_

5 Terminators w/ 4 power fists
_Looks ok, other people might have better suggestions here.
_
HEAVY SUPPORT
3 Obliterators
_Excellent oblits are the way to go._

Vindicator
_Can also be useful against necrons_.

Defiler
_These guys attract a lot of fire. What do you have him equipped with._

TROOPS
10 CSM
_Reduce squad to 8 and add special weapons and a rhino
_
15 CSM
_Reduce squad to 8 and add special weapons and a rhino
_

10 Berzerkers
_Reduce squad to 7 + a skull champ w/PF or PW. Add rhino._

10 Berzerkers
_Reduce squad to 7 + a skull champ w/PF or PW. Add rhino._




TOTAL 1995 pts


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

the defiler as twin linked reper auto cannon, battle cannon and close combat wepon.
thanks for the addvice please keep it coming
sparky


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

just got 5 more terminators would u sugest them insted of the dread then?


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

the termies will rock him in CC, definitely grab a large squad if you can and then deep strike them in, ditch the Dread for now, not worth it, definitely pack some skull champions, I would ditch the demon prince, more rhinos would help alot, focus on the CC vs necrons if you can, so like rhinos and champions with PF and give your marine squads MoK


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

cool like it but he dose use the vail of darkness alot when i do get in cc


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

HQ Abaddon 
Will Decimate his Nightbringer 
HQ Daemon Prince 
Give Wings at the least 

ELITES 
Dreadnought
As long as its all CCWs then no
5 Terminators w/ 4 power fists
It works

HEAVY SUPPORT
3 Obliterators
The Best choice, use those Plasma Cannons
Vindicator
Awsome Troop Killer
Defiler
Again give all CCW and use the Battle cannon as u move up till assualt range and decimate a CC

TROOPS
10 CSM
15 CSM
10 Berzerkers
10 Berzerkers
Rhino
Okay heres a good solution here, you need to buy 2 more Rhinos, and knock down the the Beserkers to their sacred of 8 saving enough points for 2 Rhinos and knock down the 15 CSM squad to 10 and get some Badly Needed Plasma Guns or Meltas, something for a multi purpose role. You will have the points for it. You will aslo have the points for the Wings for your DP. These simple changes will you you more multi tasking role and a better chance to capture objectives quicker. Use your Rhinos as Shields when you deploy your forces.



Thats about all the advice I have really.


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

thanks every1 i do have more stuff for my army but iv never used them.
they are 10 deamonets of slanesh
2 spawn 
another rhino
terminator lord
chaos sorcerer
and lucius the eternal would any of these things help even more?


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

onlu Lucius, his doom Siren would really lay out some necrons


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

i pay as necrons and CSM.

Wraiths can be over-rated, you will always get an armour save against them. I woudl tend to ignore them.

When fighting, try to knock out the destroyers early on, their S6 guns can ruin your day.

Concentrate on killing 1 full squad of warriors at a time. if you kill the whoel squad, and if his force is a little spread out, they will not get their WBB roll.

Keep i nmind that scarabs have the "vulnerable to blast & template" rule. So each wond from these is doubled. If he is anything like me he will ahve given them disruption fields and will be looking to mass-glance your tanks to death. It works, trust me. Use a coupel of flamers in your army and you could wipe these thigns out really quickly.



The Nihghtbringer is very nasty, but also stupidly slow. He can be knocked out by massed fire or maybe if you get decent rolls on the charge from your termies.


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

thanks dude thats the kind of addvice im after. any 1 els got more like this?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Praxiss said:


> The Nihghtbringer is very nasty, but also stupidly slow. He can be knocked out by massed fire or maybe if you get decent rolls on the charge from your termies.


Abbaddon alone would murder this puppy, use the Termie Squad with PFs and Abbaddon and the Nightbringer is gone in 1 Turn of CC. :good:


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

awesome i have always just stayd clear of the nightbringer but will give that a go 
thanks


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

only problem other than what the others have helped you out with is that with the defiler you don't necessarily need to use the battle cannon since you have fleet you can move, run, assault. if he got first turn and moved the full 6 inches you should be able to charge and if you charge anything other than those scarabs or night bringer you should absolutely crunch them as they have no way of hurting you and you should have tied a unit of 10 warriors for a fair while until they are bucketloads of scrap metal.


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

so i should use the defiler as more of cc thing rather then a shootin thing?


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

My CSM 2000pt 
HQ Abaddon 
HQ Daemon Prince 
Give the prince wings and give him a few spells.
ELITES 
Dreadnought
5 Terminators w/ 4 power fists
Scrap the Dread. Let Termies act as Abaddons bodyguard.
HEAVY SUPPORT
3 Obliterators
Vindicator
Defiler
Great Oblits. Defilers don't work for me. Vindicator?k:
TROOPS
10 CSM
15 CSM
10 Berzerkers
10 Berzerkers
Rhino
CSM are great. Berzerkers need higher numbers. More Rhinos so Zerks get to kick the Lords shiny ass.
TOTAL 1995 pts

His Necron 2000pts
HQ the Nightbringer
HQ Lord w/vail of darkness+res orb
Watch out for the Nightbringer. Lord should be attacked by 20 Berzerkers. Nightbringer should be shot by Oblits, then when he's weak, let the Prince kill him.
FAST ATTACK
3 Wraiths
3 Destroyers
10 Scarab (bases)
Wraiths are deadly in CC, so get Berzerkers to kill these. Destroyers should be shot by Oblits. Scarabs are quite strong suprisingly, so let CSM take these.
TROOPS
40 Warriors
2 squads? Pelt these with Abaddon, Termies, Defiler and Dread ( if you keep it)
Vindicator will just kill all, keep it back.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

sparkyxj220 said:


> so i should use the defiler as more of cc thing rather then a shootin thing?


The way most use it is Shooting on the move till you can get into CC. Others dont shoot but run run to get in CC. I would move up 6 Inches a turn shooting the Cannon. But as soon as im in 12-14 Inch Range of a unit, Move 6 Inches, dont shoot but run how ever many Inches, and hopefully you will be within 6 inches of a enemy to charge after that.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

heres the deal. i am a chaos marine player. and WAS a necron player. the one thing you have to do is take down their troops. nothing else matters. anyything that gets in the way of this needs to be dealt with aswell. if he's doing WBB tricks with a monolith and a res orb you NEED to kill the monolith. first, your list isn't really the best equiped to deal with the necrons. sure you have 3 oblit, a vindi, a defiler, and a Abaddon. but your other units look like they are , how do you say, weak. try giving out equipment. plasma guns go a long way at killing necrons of all sizes. plasma cannons go even farther. personally i would add more Lascannons and try to make sure his monoliths go down. after they are smoldering and even durring, spam his Warriors with as much fire power and CC prowess as possible. make him roll every save and WBB roll you can. another thing that could help greatly is Mobility. right now your armies are on an even footing as far as footslogging goes. get RHINOS, they will save your life and ruin the necrons day. the faster your stuff gets into rapid fire range of ino B2B contact the faster they'll start dying and staying down.


----------



## sparkyxj220 (May 19, 2009)

thanks guys u have all been very helpfull. time to kill some necrons!!!!


----------

